# Feature or Main Event 6-0-0 10% FE ?



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Who has tried both?

I picked up a box of Feature for $14.50 a bag last year.. Then today a box of Quest Products Main Event 6-0-0


----------



## nsh50a (Jul 22, 2019)

i used feature 2 years ago and main event for the past 2 years. really can't tell a difference between them in my opinion


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

There very similar but I give a edge to feature in the greening department. I still have some main event left. I should spray half the yard with feature and the other half with main event to actually test them.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

@SNOWBOB11 yes, do it!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> There very similar but I give a edge to feature in the greening department. I still have some main event left. I should spray half the yard with feature and the other half with main event to actually test them.


Let me know if you do so.. Thanks


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sure. I just sprayed the hole yard with feature on the weekend so might be a couple weeks but I think it would be a good test.


----------



## neophyte (Sep 28, 2020)

Where you buy the Main Event? Seems different than the product packaging I have for it.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Will Main Event stain concrete? That's a big selling feature for me....for FeATURE.


----------



## neophyte (Sep 28, 2020)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Will Main Event stain concrete? That's a big selling feature for me....for FeATURE.


No it does not.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Non Staining Micro Nutrients

Things that I'm seeing is VAM versicular arbuscular mycorrihza.. 
Soil and Foliar wetting agent.. 
1% Carbohydrate soil food matrix


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Quest Products is kinda local to me. Within 40 miles. Main Event looks like a good product. I'm gonna try to get some.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Butter said:


> Quest Products is kinda local to me. Within 40 miles. Main Event looks like a good product. I'm gonna try to get some.


Call them I have talked to Bill


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

O_Poole said:


> Butter said:
> 
> 
> > Quest Products is kinda local to me. Within 40 miles. Main Event looks like a good product. I'm gonna try to get some.
> ...


I just talked to Bill. Nice guy.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm clearly ignorant on FEature and Main Event. Can someone give me the 2 line summary on its use? Chelated iron?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Used as a iron app for a darker green color pop.. Both are Water soluble and are sprayed as a foliar feed..

@MassHole


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Here's the best price I have seen $24.75 shipped

https://gloriousgardenspro.com/products/main-event-dry-chelated-iron-6-0-0-non-staining-3-lbs


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Or this site has both the iron and Manganese..

https://nocoastturf.com/lawn-and-turf-products/micronutrients/main-event-dry-iron/


----------



## drcolossus11 (Jun 23, 2021)

O_Poole said:


> Or this site has both the iron and Manganese..
> 
> https://nocoastturf.com/lawn-and-turf-products/micronutrients/main-event-dry-iron/


Just bought some. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

drcolossus11 said:


> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> > Or this site has both the iron and Manganese..
> ...


Hmm, interesting... They took my order, and free shipping. I haven't been able to find anywhere that ships this to Canada... expecting the order to be cancelled but who knows!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

davegravy said:


> drcolossus11 said:
> 
> 
> > O_Poole said:
> ...


If they cancel your order you can get main event from treestuff.com but for the price you might as well get feature from sumbeach35.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> > drcolossus11 said:
> ...


Hmm I have to revisit the pricing sumbeach gave me for shipping feature, but from what I remember it was a bit steep. Treestuff.com quoted shipping isn't terrible... 36 USD for 6lbs.


----------



## HBaum (Jul 1, 2021)

Just purchased Main Event, FEature has been out of stock for sometime.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have used both. In my opinion, feature is easier to work with and dissolves much easier than Main Event. Has anyone else experienced this? I switched to Main Event this year due to most outlets not carrying feature and I seem to have much more clumping with the Main Event product after mixing.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> I have used both. In my opinion, feature is easier to work with and dissolves much easier than Main Event. Has anyone else experienced this? I switched to Main Event this year due to most outlets not carrying feature and I seem to have much more clumping with the Main Event product after mixing.


I think they can both clump but I find if you mix in warm water it helps dissolve it faster.


----------



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

Has anyone applied FEature @ 3 oz/K instead of 2 oz? I always apply at 2oz, but wondering if it would give me some extra pop or if I would just be wasting my $.


----------



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

I've applied up to 6oz and didn't turn the grass black. However, your mileage may vary based on grass type, ph, etc.

I just experimented and kept bumping it up. I figured it would be obvious when to back it down.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Ribs33 said:


> I've applied up to 6oz and didn't turn the grass black. However, your mileage may vary based on grass type, ph, etc.
> 
> I just experimented and kept bumping it up. I figured it would be obvious when to back it down.


Can you explain how PH - or maybe at what PH - affects the color?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I drove to Quest today and picked up some Main Event. Had a nice talk with Bill.
Bill: Start with 1-1.5 oz per 1000 sq ft and go up from there, depending on how dark you want it.
Me: I wanna turn it black...almost.
Bill: Start with 1-1.5 oz per 1000 sq ft and go up from there.


----------

